#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  جميعآ  ندعو الى الاخت ( جاسرة مصرية)

## عاشق ارض مصر

السلام عليكم  ورحمة  الله  وبركاته   

 إخواني واخواتي  


 جميعآ  ندعو الى الاخت  الفاضلة 

 جاسرة مصرية 

 بالشفاء   العاجل 


اللهم  ابرها بتقواكَ  وأرفق لها حسن دوام الحال

----------


## جاسره مصريه

تحياتى اليك ياعصام وبجد سعيده جدا بس مش انا الى تعبانه

كان ابنى عمرو واحمدلله هو يتماثل الشفاء من نزله معاويه

بارك الله فيك وقدرك على فعل الخير يارب واتمنى لك الخير

رباب درويش

----------

